# προτείνω/συστήνω



## BrendaP

What is the correct word for the verb "recommend"...as in "I recommend this restaurant".  I'm thinking προτείνω but συστήνω keeps popping up...but a bit of research tells me that συστήνω also means "introduce" or "present" and that's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## velisarius

"Συνιστώ αυτό το εστιατόριο". You were not that far off.

By the way, if you enter "recommend" in the English-Greek Dictionary at the top of the page here, you can find what you are looking for very easily.


----------



## Perseas

Προτείνω, also.


----------



## BrendaP

velisarius and Perseas, thank you both so much.  You know, the WR dictionary has been my "Bible" for a long time, and it's the best.  I don't know where "συστήνω" came from...since it has the same letters as "συνιστώ", I can only suspect that dyslexia was at work!  Again, thanks to you both.


----------



## Andrious

Well, my "Νέο Υπερλεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας - Εκδόσεις Αφοί Παγουλάτου" say
_συστήνω και συσταίνω και συνιστώ: ...3)δίνω συμβουλές σε κάποιον..._


----------



## BrendaP

hmmmm....thanks for that, Andrious


----------



## Live2Learn

Brenda,

Even in English there's some overlap in terms of the words we choose as synonyms of _recommend, _depending on the context: p_ropose, suggest, advise_.

The committee _proposed/suggested/advised/recommended _that the measures be implemented with immediate effect.

I looked in several dictionaries and found the following:

προτείνω - propose; προτείνω να ____ - suggest 
συστήνω (προτείνω ως αξιόλογο) - recommend
υποδεικνύω ενέργειες/λύσεις - recommend actions/solutions, but also advise (συμβουλεύω: άτομο)
συνιστώ (συμβουλεύω) - advise      Ο γιατρός τους *συνέστησε *να κόψει το κάπνισμα.

Since I am not a native speaker of Greek, I trust that the words everyone _recommended/proposed/suggested/advised _(?) for the context you're interested in,_* I recommend this restaurant*_, are accurate. 

Τhe interesting thing for me is that _*advise *_stands out as different somehow, that it is more difficult to make it fit in the restaurant context, at least in English: _I advise (?) you to eat in that restaurant_. Perhaps that’s because it tends to be used in more formal contexts. It seems to work here, though:_ I would advise you not to eat in that restaurant. If you saw their kitchen, your stomach would turn! _Isn't language fascinating?


----------



## BrendaP

Interesting thoughts, Live2Learn.  Thanks for sharing.  Language is, indeed, fascinating!


----------

